

Does Yahoo have a Google Now competitor in the works? - thebladerunner
http://www.latest-techtips.com/2013/12/does-yahoo-have-google-now-competitor.html

======
thebladerunner
And another related piece: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/02/skyphrase-
yahoos-latest-bu...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/02/skyphrase-yahoos-
latest-buy-has-siri-competitor-written-all-over-it/)

------
realhacker
It looks similar to some existed app on Google play

------
maxgrinev
Interesting...

